# Kacheln für Website



## braungraphix (2. Juni 2005)

Nabend an Alle.

 Habe mich nach einigem überlegen und Kopfzerbrechen dazu entschlossen meine Homepage von Grund auf neu zu gestalten. Habe schon ein wenig im Web gesucht jedoch keine anstendigen Kacheln für den Hintergrund gefunden meißt nur schlichte blaube aber keine richtig anspuchsvollen. Suche etwads in dieser Richtung

http://www.whoisthebrainbehind.com/

 Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Adressen nennen. Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Steffeng5 (2. Juni 2005)

Dann nimm doch den Hintergrund, kannst dir ja nach Belieben einfärben


----------



## braungraphix (2. Juni 2005)

Ich bin da etwas eigen ich klaue mir eigentlich nichts von anderen Websiten. Auch wenn es bei anderen Kacheln auch der Fall wäre aber wollte ein paar zu Auswahl haben. Die Farbe würde ich natürlich noch angleichen. Aber danke!


----------



## Steffeng5 (2. Juni 2005)

jo, dann kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen, sorry


----------



## braungraphix (2. Juni 2005)

Trotzdem vielen Dank vieleicht kennt ja jemand anders eine Seite!


----------



## versuch13 (2. Juni 2005)

Ja, ich halte auch nicht viel von klauen. Am besten selber machen. Oder du siehst dir die Links hier mal durch. Wenn du nicht fündig wirst, post noch mal ein paar mehr Beispiele, die dir gefallen würden, vielleicht habe ich ja was passendes da.


http://squidfingers.com/patterns/
http://www.pixeldecor.com/patterns.shtml
http://www.k10k.net/frames.aspx?section=patterns
http://veredgf.fredfarm.com/pattern-bomb/
http://citrusmoon.typepad.com/patterns/
http://www.motzgraphics.com/backgrounds/index.html
http://www.tilemachine.com/
http://www.valsvisions.com/tiles/



 greetz


----------



## braungraphix (2. Juni 2005)

Ich habe mir gerade die ersten Links durchgesehen und einige gute Sachen gefunden vielen Dank farblich anpassen werde ich die noch müssen aber gute Kacheln bei. Schönen Abend noch! Werde das Ergebnis bei Zeiten in Homepage Reviews posten.


----------



## braungraphix (7. Juni 2005)

So habe mir mal alles durchgesehen allerdings sind die alle relativ klein. Die Kacheln die dort als Beispiel sind haben eine Breite von 50 Pixeln und eine Höhe von 75 Pixeln. Kennt noch jemand andere Links?


----------

